# فحوص ما قبل الزواج رفاهية لابد منها



## النهيسى (21 أبريل 2009)

فحوص ما قبل الزواج رفاهية لابد منها 
طبيب ينصح كل من يتقدم على الزواج بإجراء فحص وتجهيزه قبل الأقدام على الخطبة، وكذلك على كل بنت في سن الزواج إجراء هذا الفحص

قبل الزواج ينشغل كلاً من العروسين بتحضير كثير من التجهيزات، ويهتمون بأدق التفاصيل، ولكن يتجاهلون أهم شئ وهي فحوصات قبل الزواج التي يمكن عن طريقها كشف بعض الأمراض الوراثية وحماية الأبناء من التشوهات وغيرها من الأمور التي تهدد الحياة الزوجية . تتمثل تلك الفحوصات في عمل قياس نسبة الهيموجلوبين في الدم وحجم كريات الدم الحمراء ومن هذين الفحصين البسيطين إن كانا طبيعيين يفترض أن الشخص خال من مرض "الثلاسيميا" أي فقر دم حوض البحر الأبيض المتوسط، أما إذا كان فيهما خلل فيطلب منهما عمل فحص آخر وهو عمل تحاليل الدم المفصلة لأنواع الهيموجلوبين عن طريق الفصل الكهربائي . 

فحوصات هامة 
ولا يقتصر الأمر على الفحوصات السابقة فقط، ولكنها قد تمتد إلى أكثر من ذلك بكثير، ويقسم الأطباء فحوصات ما قبل الزواج إلى ثلاثة أقسام رئيسية : 

* فحوصات لتجنب الأمراض الوراثية . 
* فحوصات لمعرفة قدرة المقبلين على الزواج على إنجاب الأطفال . 
* فحوصات لمعرفة إن كان أي من الطرفين يحمل أمراضا قابلة للنقل من طرف إلى آخر عن طريق الاتصال الجنسي أو المخالطة اللاصقة . 

وتؤكد أخصائية طب الأمومة والطفولة الدكتورة آمال أبوبكر أن أولى خطوات الفحص الطبي تشمل التعرف على التاريخ المرضي للشاب أو الفتاة، مع إجراء الفحص السريري، وهو من الأمور الهامة التي يمكن للطبيب من خلالها اكتشاف إذا ما كان أحد الزوجين يعاني من مرض مزمن يمكن أن ينتقل للأطفال مثل سكري البول، حيث أثبتت الدراسات الطبية أنه إذا كان أحد الوالدين مصاباً بمرض البول السكري، فإن احتمال إصابة الأبناء بالمرض كبيرة. 

الأمراض الوراثية 

كما يكشف الفحص أيضاً ما إذا كان أحد الطرفين مصاباً بمرض وراثي، حيث تكثر تلك الأمراض في زواج الأقارب، لأن احتمال اشتراك الأب والأم في نفس الصفات الوراثية، يكون لديهما أكبر، ومن هذا المنطلق فإن الطب الحديث لا يشجع زواج الأقارب من الدرجة الأولى . 

وذكرت جريدة "الرياض" أن الغرض من الفحص قبل الزواج هو الاستشارة الوراثية للبحث في تاريخ العائلة المرضي ومحاولة معرفة إذا كان هناك أمراض وراثية مثل وجود حالات وفيات الأجنة بسبب عيوب خلقية أو إجهاض متكرر أو وجود مواليد لديهن بعض الإعاقات أو الخلل في السمع أو البصر أو النطق أو تأخر في التحصيل العلمي. 

كما أن هناك بعض الأمراض الوراثية التي من الممكن تفاديها مثل السنسنة المشقوقة أو العصب المشقوق وذلك باستخدام حمض الفوليك قبل الحمل كما أن الكثير من العيوب الخلقية التي تحدث نتيجة سكر الحمل يمكن تجنبها بضبط مستويات السكر للمرأة . 

قرارات إجبارية..اختيارية 
وبالرغم من أهمية هذه الفحوص أثار قرار مجلس الوزراء الصادر في الرابع من محرم قبل الماضي بالسعودية كثير من الجدل، والذي نص على وجوب توفير خدمة الفحص ما قبل الزواج كضوابط صحية لإتمام عقد الزواج دون إلزام لأحد الطرفين بنتائجه حيث يعطى هذا القرار الحكيم كامل الحرية للطرفين في أكمال إجراءات الزواج من عدمه . 

وحتي عام 2004 كانت فحوصات قبل الزواج إجبارية فى الصين ومن الإجراءات الضرورية الضرورية المتممة لعقد الزواج، وتم إلغاء هذا القرار على أن يكون الأمر اختياري للزوجين مما كان له وقع جيد لدى شريحة واسعة من أفراد المجتمع الصيني الذين كانوا يلاقون متاعب كبيرة في تسجيل الزواج نتيجة للإجراءات البيروقراطية والمشددة على عملية تسجيل الزواج. 

وفي أواخر عام 2002 أقدمت الأردن على تقديم اقتراح بسن تشريع يلزم الخاطبين بالفحص الطبي قبل الزواج، كوقاية من مرض "التلاسيميا"، ربما يفضي في نهاية المطاف إلى منع حاملي ‏ ‏سمة أو جين المرض من الزواج، ولكن سرعان ما تحول الأمر إلى مجرد نقاش وجدال مع الجهات المعنية. 

كيف يتقبل الطرفين النتيجة؟ 

ومن أغرب وأطرف الحوادث التي وقعت بسبب فحوصات الزواج حدثت بأحد مراكز فحص الزواج بمستشفى النساء والولادة والأطفال بجدة، حيث تم التفريق بين شاب وفتاة من الرياض، وفى النهاية لم يجد أبوها بد من تزويجها لشاب والسبب جدية فحوصاته!! 

وذكرت جريدة "الوطن" أن والد الفتاة طلب من والد خطيبها نتيجة الفحص للاطمئنان على توافق الطرفين إلا أن الأخير فشل في الحصول على نسخة من النتيجة عند مراجعته المركز الذي برر الأمر بأن النتائج لا تسلم باليد بل ترسل للمستشفى الذي تم فيه الفحص لكن والد الفتاة اعتبر أن الأمر يدل على استهتار أهل الخطيب وعدم جدية منهم لإتمام الزواج فما كان منه إلا قرر فسخ الخطبة وتزويجها إلى شخص آخر استطاع الحصول على نتيجة الفحص من المركز نفسه وهو ما زاد من قناعته بصحة قراره!!. 

أيضاً صدمت أم سعودية عندما تلقت نتيجة فحوصات ابنيها من مختبر التحاليل الطبية حيث تم اخبارها بعدم توافق نتيجة الفحص الطبي قبل زواج ابنيها مع خطيبتيهما، وأن زواجهما ربما يتسبب في إنجاب أطفال حاملين لأمراض الدم الوراثية، هزت الصدمة الأم كالصاعقة وساءت حالتها، وفي اليوم التالي توفيت بالسكتة القلبية. 

إجراء ضروري 

وينصح طبيب التجميل د. ممدوح عبد العزيز كل مقدم على الزواج بإجراء هذا الفحص وتجهيزه قبل الأقدام على الخطبة، وكذلك على كل بنت في سن الزواج إجراء هذا الفحص حيث يلزم من يتقدم بالخطبة بإحضار الفحص وله الحق في معرفة نتائج فحص من يريد خطبتها ومن ثم اتخاذ قرار الخطبة من عدمه على حسب النتائج وقرار الطرفين حيث أن هذا اخف ألما من الأقدام على الخطبة والبدء في التحضير للزواج ومن من ثم إجراء الفحوصات حيث أن نتائج الفحص ربما تترك أثار نفسية سيئة على الطرفين.

​

منقول​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (21 أبريل 2009)

موضوع مهم جدا
ميرسى يا النهيسى​


----------



## Alexander.t (21 أبريل 2009)

موضوع مهم جدا


ميرسى على الموضوع

يسوع يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 أبريل 2009)

موضوع هاااااااااام جدا يا النهيسى 

ميررسى على الموضوع 
 
 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (22 أبريل 2009)

نشكر محبه المرور
الرب يبارككم​


----------



## النهيسى (22 أبريل 2009)

اشكركم جدا مرور كريم وغالى
المسيح معاكم​


----------



## النهيسى (22 أبريل 2009)

مرور مميز جدا
شكرا
الرب يبارككم​


----------



## kambala (12 مايو 2009)

واضح أن  المقال  يتحدث  عن  الفحص  الطبي  قبل  الزواج  في  السعودية  ...
طيب  أيه  رأيكم  نتكلم  شوية  عن  الفحص  الطبي  في  مصر ؟!!
و  أقصد  هنا  الفحص  الطبي  الذي  تطلبه  بعض  الكنائس  بصورة  أجبارية  ...
أنا  ليا  رأي  مختلف  شوية  عن  رأيكم  .. 
رأيي بأختصار شديد :
1) الفحص الطبي قبل الزواج له جدوي محدودة و هناك مبالغات أعلامية كبيرة جداً في الدعاية له .
2) لا يجوز فرضه بصورة أجبارية بل يجب ترك الأمر ليكون بالتراضي بين الخطيب و الخطيبة .
3) هناك أشياء مشينة تجري بأسم الفحص الطبي و لا علاقة لها بالطب أو بالأهداف المعلنة للفحص الطبي .
4) صوتي كان لا أوافق .
5) هناك أشياء قليلة للغاية مفيدة في الفحص و لكن للأسف الفحص يجري " كله علي بعضه " في حين أنه كان يتوجب ترك حرية الأختيار في جزئيات معينة .
6) أجبارية الفحص تخترق قواعد طبية ثابتة عن أخلاقيات مهنة الطب .
7) أجبارية الفحص تخترق ثوابت مسيحية مؤكدة .
و سوف أشرح لكم وجهة نظري بأختصار في مشاركات قادمة بأذن المسيح .
و شكراً لكم و لأدارة المنتدي


----------



## candy shop (12 مايو 2009)

هو فعلا الفحص الطبى مهم جدا

لتجنب مشاكل كتير بعد الجواز

شكراااااااااااااااااااا نهيسى 

الموضوع مهم جدااااااااااااااا

ربنا يباركك ويبارك خدمتك​


----------



## kambala (13 مايو 2009)

رداً علي أن  الفحص الطبي مهم جدااااااا  ... مهم أو مش مهم .. ما  ينفعش يبقي أجباري أبداً ...
لو سمحتم أنا عاوز أفسر كلامي عن أنه يجب ترك الأمر بين الخطيبين ليكون بالتفاهم بينهما بدون أي ضغوط من أي جهة أو من الأهل ..يعني ببساطة كده أن الموضوع ما ينفعش يبقي أجباري .. 
دورت في الكتب المسيحية عن كلمة أجباري و أصلها و مدي تواجدها أو عدمتواجدها في التاريخ الكنسي .. و أليكم النتيجة : 
1-عنصر الأجبار غير متواجد بالمرة في حياه السيد المسيح له كل المجد الذي قال :
" ها أنا واقف علي الباب و أقرع " أي أنه فقط يقرع و لكنه ينتظر حتي يقوم الشخص بفتح الباب عن أقتناع و لا يفتح الباب بالعافية علي الرغم من وجود فائدة شخصية لا تقدر بثمن لكل من يؤمن به .و أيضاً فائدة عامة ( خلاص جميع البشر ) و هذا للرد علي من يقولون أن " الفحص مش أجباري عليكم" .. ده " أجباري ليكم و لمصلحتكم " .. فكل شخص يدري جيداً أين توجد مصلحته .
2- الرسول العظيم بولس يقول
"ليس أننا نسود علي أيمانكم بل نحن مؤازرون لسروركم " كورنثوس الثانية 1-24
أي بما معناه أننا كخدام للمسيح لا نمارس عليكم الرئاسة و السلطة بل ندعمكم فقط بهدوء . 
3- قول السيد المسيح له المجد :
" رؤساء الأمم يسودونهم و العظماء يتسلطون عليهم .. فلا يكون هكذا فيكم " مت 2
4- من كتاب الحب الرعوي لأبونا " تادرس يعقوب ملطي " الطبعة الثانية 2005 صادر من كنيسة الشهيد مارجرجس أسبورتنج :
ص 209 .. يناقش أبونا تادرس قول للقديس يوحناذهبي الفم
يعطي نصيحة رائعة عن أنالمسيحيون ليس لهم أبداً أستخدام القوة الجبرية
كما يوجد في الكتاب مقارنة روحانية عن الفرق بين معاملة راعي الغنم للغنم و بين معاملة راعي النفوس أو الخادم لقطيع شعب الله( الناس )
و يقصد الكاتب أنه يمكن أستخدام القوة لعلاج الأغنام بمنع الطعام عنها أو ربطها بالحبال لكي لا تتحرك
و لكن بالنسبة لقطيع شعب الله .. يشدد الكاتب و يستشهدبقول للقديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم أنه لم يعطي لنا نحن المسيحيون أن نستعمل القوة الجبرية لتصحيح الخطأ بل نستعمل الأقناع .
المقارنة رمزية و الهدف منها أن يفهم منهاالناس عدم وجود مبدأ الأجبار في المسيحية .
أيضاً نفس الكتاب ص 598 يقول القمص تادرس أندور الخادم في حياة الفرد ينطبق عليه قول السيد المسيح
" أنتم ملح الأرض " و يقول أن الملح يوضع في الطعام بنسبة ضئيلة بحيث لا يشعر الشخص بطعم الملح بصورة مبالغ فيها فاذا زاد الملحفسد الطعام .. و يقول الكاتب بالحرف الواحد
" ليكن الكاهن كالملحلا يفرض شخصيته و ميوله و مواهبه علي الغير .. أنما يقدم لمسات الحب كالنسمة الهادئة لتسند وتعيندون أن تحطم مواهب الغير و حرية أرادتهم .
5- من الكتب الرائعة أيضاً كتاب " موسوعةالخادم القبطي – لاهوت رعوي " بلاش تتخضوا .. ده مش كتاب عن اللاهوت الألهي لكنهكتاب مبسط و عميق عن الرعاية و العلاقة بين الخادم و المخدوم و أزاي المفروض تكون
هاتوه و أقرؤه خصوصاً ص 143 و 144 .
النتيجة النهائية : لم أجد أجبار أوأكراه مادي أو معنوي في حياه السيد المسيح أو رسله الأطهار
أو أي قول لآباء الكنيسة الأولين يشجععلي فرض الرأي بالقوة الجبرية علي شخص غير مقتنع
بأي أمر.

المسيح أدانا روح الحرية .. حرية الفكر و حرية التعبير و حرية أتخاذ القرار .. و خلوني أفكركم أن المسيح كان شايف أبونا آدم و هوه بيقطف التفاحة من الشجرة و علي الرغم من كدة لم يتدخل أحتراماً لأرادته مع أنه كان ممكن أوي يشل أيدين آدم أو يخليه يغير تفكيره في جزء من الثانية .
و ده كان رأيي في كلمة أجباري من وجهة نظر مسيحية 
شكراً لكم ..


----------



## kambala (13 مايو 2009)

التضخيم الأعلامي المبالغ عن  أهمية  الفحص  الطبي  قبل  الزواج
الأعلام يتعامل مع موضوع الفحص الطبي من زاوية
" سكر حلوة الدنيا سكر .. تارا لم لم !! " و أنك لو رحت عملت الفحص قبل ما تتجوزحياتك هتبقي جنة ..
وولادك " صعب أوي " ان يطلع عندهم مشاكل طبية 
و أنت هتحمي نفسك من الأمراض المعدية
و كمان هتعرف هتخلف ولا لأة
و الفحص الطبي ده يا جماعة بيحصل في كل حتة و دة نطام حضاري و اللي يرفضه يبقي " متخلف و رجعي "
أن نسبة المعاقين كبيرة و الكشف هيقللها كتير أوي 

خلوني بقي أكلمكم كلام علمي بما أني في المجال الطبي ..
أولاً : بخصوص صحة الطفل و حمايته من الأمراض الوراثية :
1)أن الفحص لا يبحث الا في مرضين وراثيين فقط لا غير من وسط 8000مراض وراثي يمكن أن تصيب الطفل وهذين المرضين هما ( أنيميا + توافق أر أتش) أي أنه عملياً غير مجدي بالمرة !
2) أن الفحص الطبي يبحث هل الشخص سليم أم لا
مع أنه ممكن يكون الواحد سليم و ولاده يطلعوا عندهم أمراض معينة لأن فيه حاجة أسمها الجينات المتنحية ( أي أن يكون الشخص سليماً و لكنه يحمل جينات المرض بصورة ضعيفة غير ظاهرة و من الممكن أن تظهر هذه الجينات بصورة سائدة في أولاده فيكونون مصابون بالمرض ) 
يعني بالعربي كده .. مش معني أنك سليم صحياً يبقي ولادك لازم يطلعوا أصحاء !!!
طيب يبقي أيه فائدة الفحص ؟!
لو عايزين الفحص يبقي مفيد يبقي لازم تحاليل ( دي أن أيه ) و دي مكلفة الي حد ما .. و لو عايز تضمن أن أبنك مش هيكون عنده أي مرض وراثي يبقي تعمل 8000 تحليل ( دي أن أيه ) ل 8000 مرض وراثي !!!

ثانياً : الأعلام كمان بيقول أن الفحص " خطير " لأنه هيمنع الأمراض المعدية .. مع أن الأمراض اللي يتضمنها الفحص ممكن تيجي للشخص
في أي وقت من عمره بعد الزواج ( أمراض القلب + أمراض الدم الفيروسيةالمعدية ) و شريك حياته ممكن تتنقل ليه برضه( مثلاً الأيدز ممكن يتنقل من الأدوات الطبية الملوثة بالفيروس في أي عملية جراحية في أي وقت من العمر ) !!
( لكن بصفة شخصية أنا مش معترض علي عمل تحليل أيدز قبل الزواج
لأن الأيدز كارثة بكل المقاييس . ) 

ثالثاً : الأنجاب .
شيئ سخيف سخيف سخيف أن الرجل يجبر علي عمل تحليل سائل منوي قبل الزواج ... تحليل محرج يتضمن ممارسة شبه علنية للعادة السرية و أحراج
في المعمل وكمان الأهل ( أهلك و أهلها ) طالما عارفين أنك هتعمل التحليل لازم بيسألوا علي النتائج
و فضيحة بجلاجل لو أي حد عنده مشكلة بسيطة و ممكن أوي أستعمال النتائج في الأضرار بسمعة الرجل في حالة فسخ الخطوبة و حدوث خلافات ..
ممارسة غير آدمية بالمرة و معاملة " شبه بهيمية " للرجل !!!
و في النهاية .. منظمة الصحة العالمية في تقريرها الصادر عام 2001 تنتقد بشدة تحليل السائل المنوي و تصفه بالبدائية و عدم الدقة و الأختلاف الشاسع في النتائج بين المعامل المختلفة عند تحليل نفس العينة ...
( خلوا بالكم أن الأنتقاد موجه لمعامل أوربا و أمريكا و هي البلاد التي يتلقي 
فنيين المعامل فيها تدريب مكثف و تعليم أفضل بكثير جداً من هنا في مصر)
و في النهاية .. تحليل السائل المنوي لا يقيس قدرة الحيوان المنوي علي أيجاد البويضة ( قدرة كيميائية ) و لا يقيس قدرة الحيوان المنوي علي أختراق البويضة لأتمام التخصيب .. يعني ممكن أوي أن التحليل يكون سليم ظاهرياً فقط و لكن الرجل لا يتمتع بالقدرة علي الأنجاب بالطرق الطبيعية .
و بعدين أنا نفسي أعرف حاجة .. هاتوا لي أسم دولة بتعمل تحليل سائل منوي ضمن فحص ما قبل الزواج ؟! 
يا جماعة ,, ده أختراع مصري صميم !!!
و بالنسبة لكلام ريتا .. فهو صح ميه في المية .. مش ممكن نعمل فحوصات طبية دقيقة للبنت حفاظاً علي عذريتها .. و كل اللي بيتعمل " سونار " ما لا يعطينا دلالة كبيرة علي قدرة المرأة علي الأنجاب .

رابعاً : الفحص الطبي نظام حضاري و اللي يرفضه يبقي متخلف و رجعي !
1) أكثر دول العالم تقدماً في المجال الطبي لا تطبق هذا النظام علي مواطنيها 
أقتناعاً بأن جدواه محدودة للغاية و أحتراماً للحريات الشخصية و سرية البيانات الطبية .
2) الفحص الطبي يخترق قواعد مهنة الطب مثل سرية البيانات الطبية للمريض و كذلك فأن أجبارية الفحص الطبي تتعارض مع أحد مبادئ الطب
وهو مبدأ " ضد النصيحة الطبية "
Against medical advice
حيث أنه من المعروف ان المريض من حقه رفض أي أجراء طبي يطلبه الطبيب و ذلك علي مسئولية المريض الشخصية .
أما الفحص الطبي فهو " ينسف " هذا المبدأ حيث يتعامل الطبيب مع جسم المريض علي أنه " من حقه يعمل فيه اللي يشوفه صح " بدون أخذ رغبة 
المريض في الأعتبار و المريض الذي يرفض سيكون رد الطبيب عليه 
" و أنا مش هأوقع علي الشهادة الا لما أعمل الفحص ده "
يعني " أخبط رأسك مش في الحيطة بس .. لأة .. أخبطها في أكبر عمود خرسانة في المستشفي "

خامساً : عدد المعاقين كبير و الفحص الطبي قبل الزواج هيقلل العدد ده !!
و يتجاهل الأعلام أن عدد المعاقين يشمل جميع اسباب الأعاقة التي لا علاقة للفحص الطبي قبل الزواج بها مثل :
تناول الأم للكحوليات و بعض الأدوية التي تسبب تشوهات الأجنة
الحمل في سن يتعدي الأربعين عاماً أو أصابة الأم بالحصبة الألماني أثناء الحمل 
أصابة مخ الطفل اثناء الولادة بسبب الأستخدام الخاطئ لأداة طبية مثل الشفاط الذي يستخدم لشد الطفل 
أهمال الأب و الأم لتطعيم الأبناء ضد بعض الأمراض مثل شلل الأطفال أو حصول الطفل علي تطعيم لم يحفظ في درجة الحرارة المناسبة ( تطعيم فاسد)
أصابات العمل المختلفة ( مثلاً .. عامل سقط من فوق سقالة )
تعرض الطفل لسقطة عنيفة أصابت المخ بضرر شديد أو حدوث كسر بالساق مثلاً و لم يلتئم العظم بطريقة سليمة .
أصابة الشخص بمرض و أهمال العلاج مما يسبب مضاعفات حادة تسبب الأعاقة ( مثل مرض السكر في مراحله المتقدمه ربما يتسبب في أضطرار
الطبيب لبتر الساق )
كل هذه الأسباب ليس لها أي علاقة بالفحص الطبي قبل الزواج علي الأطلاق !!!


----------



## وليم تل (13 مايو 2009)

شكرا النهيسى
على الموضوع الرائع والهام
وايضا شكرا كمبالا على ردك الايجابى
وانا معك انة ليس فى المسيحية فرض ولا اجبار وان الرب وضح لنا الفرق بين الخير والشر
النافع والضار وترك لنا حرية الاختيار دون فرض او اجبار ولكن الست معى ان الطب وصل لمرحلة كبيرة فى علم الوراثة
والجينات بحيث اصبح فى مقدورة ان يغير من عوامل وراثية قد تكون ضارة مستقبلا وقد يقول البعض هذا نوعا من التدخل فى مشيئة الرب وهنا يكون مردودنا ان ما وصل الية العقل البشرى هو ايضا بارادة الرب ومباركتة لخدمة البشرية والا لما تقدم العلم خطوة واحدة للامام واصبحنا كما نحن نعيش بالفطرة القديمة
ومن هنا اقول ليس عيبا ان تتعرض الفتاة والفتى قبل الزواج للفحوصات الطبية وخاصة فى الزواج المسيحى 
لانة رباط مقدس استحالة حلة حتى نضمن على الاقل الا تحدث منغصات حياتية مستقبلة اما ما يظهر
بعد ذلك من اشياء غير متوقعة فعلينا الرضوخ لها لانها ارادة الرب ويكفينا اننا فعلنا ما وجب علينا
واما بخصوص ان نجعلة فحص اجبارى فأنا مع هذة المقولة لاننا ما زلنا مجتمع متوارث لعادات بالية يحارب كل تقدم
ولا يحاول ان يتجدد لدية نوع من السلبية التى قد تكون مدمرة فى بعض الاحيان وبالتالى فهو غير ناضج معنويا
ولا فكريا حتى نترك لة الخيار فى فحوصات قبل الزواج لانة لن يهتم ولن يفعلها بأعتبارها عيبا ..!!!!!
ودمتم بود​


----------



## kambala (13 مايو 2009)

أخي  العزيز  ...
أشكرك  لرأيك  و   لمشاركتك  .. مين  قال  أني  ضد  الطب  ؟!  أنا  أصلاً  صيدلي  يا  سعادة  الباشا  !!!
و  عايز  أقول  لك  أن   فحص  الجينات  ده  يجري  في  الدول  العربية  فقط  لا  غير  ... و  يجري  هنا  في  مصر  في  معهد  ناصر  علي  حسب  ما  أعتقد  .. بس  أعرف  كويس  3   حاجات :
أولاً  :  الفحص  الطبي  الذي  يجري  في  الكنائس  لا  علاقة  له  بالجينات  لأن  فحص  الجينات  هو  فحص
( دي  أن  أيه ) .. غالي  و  مكلف  و  ما  فيش  دكتور  بيطلبه ... الفحص  الذي  يجري  في  الكنائس  هو
عبارة  عن  تحليلات  معملية ( آر أتش +  أيدز + فيروس  سي +  تحليل  بول + تحليل  السكر  في  الدم +
تحليل  سائل  منوي  للرجل ) و  أيضاً  كشوفات   ظاهرية  أولية  و  أحياناً  أشياء   مقززة  و  مهينة  مثل  
كشف  العذرية   للبنت  أو  كشف  القدرة  الجنسية  للرجل .  (  تجري  في  أبراشيات  كثيرة )
لازم  حضرتك  تعرف  أن  الدول  العربية  تنفذ  فحص  ما  قبل  الزواج  بأسلوب  محترم  للغاية  و  ليس  هناك
فحوصات  ظاهرية  أجبارية  علي  الأعضاء  التناسلية  علي  الأطلاق  في  الدول  العربية .
ثانياً  :  ما   فيش  تغيير  بيحصل  في  الجينات  الوراثية  في  أي  مكان  بالعالم  الا  للأغراض  البحثية  الطبية 
ثالثاً  :   مين  اللي  جعلك  تعتقد  أن  التخلف  هو  سبب  رفض  الفحص  الطبي ... عيب  يا  أستاذ  كده ...
منتهي  التقدم  أن  تتحدث  عن  حرية  الأرادة  الفردية   للأفراد  و  منتهي  التخلف  أن  تدعو   لألغاء  هذه  الأرادة  بدعوي   أنك   عارف  مصلحة  الناس  أكثر  منهم  !!!
مين  أداك  الحق  أنك  تصدر  حكم  قاطع  أن  فلان  أو  علان  "  غير  ناضج  معنوياً  أو   فكرياً  "  ؟!!!
لمجرد  أنه  رفض  الفحص  ؟!!  حقه  أنه  يقتنع  أو  لا   يقتنع  و  يأخذ  قراره  بناء  علي  فكره  هو  لا  فكرك
أنت  ؟!
مين  اللي  قال  لك  أن  الفحص  الطبي  قبل  الزواج  من  المؤكد  أنه    خطوة  للأمام  ؟!  
و  السؤال  الأهم   ..  مين  اللي  فهمك  أنك  من  حقك  تفرض  وصاية  علي  الآخرين  ؟!
لو  أنت  معتبرهم  ( مش  عارفين  مصلحتهم ) يبقي  أنت  كده  بتعاملهم  معاملة  أطفال  !!!!!!


----------



## kambala (14 مايو 2009)

أنا  متفق  معاك  أن  الناس  عتدهم  سلبية  مدمرة .. بس  عارف  السلبية  دي  ظاهرة  في  أيه ؟!!
السلبية  ظاهرة  في  عدم  رفض  مبدأ  أجبارية  الفحص  من  الأساس  ..
السلبية  ظاهرة  في  الشباب  اللي  زي  الفل  اللي  بيبقي  متضايق  و  هوه  يعطي  عينة  السائل  المنوي  غصب  عنه  و  رغم  كده  لا  يشتكي .. أو  يقبل  بمنتهي  السهولة  أن  يجري  له  فحص  قدرة  جنسية  مهين  حيث  يطلب  الطبيب  من  الشاب  أثارة  نفسه  جنسياً  أمام  الطبيب  بطريقة  أصطناعية  لبيان   مدي  أنتصاب  العضو  الذكري  !!!
السلبية  كمان  تظهر  أوي  في  البنات  اللي  بيتعمل  لهم ( في  بعض  الأبراشيات )  كشف  عذرية  مهين  و  مذل  و  فيه  أتهام  أخلاقي  صريح   للفتاه  .. و  علي  الرغم  من  كده  قليل  جداً  من  البنات  يقومون  بأرسال  شكاوي  .. علي  الرغم  من  أن  نفس  البنت   دي  لو  خطيبها ( اللي  هيبقي  شريك  حياتها )   بس  جرح  كرامتها  بربع  كلمة  هتأخذ  حقها  منه  حلو  أوي أوي أوي 
بس  لسانهم  ب ( يقصر )  مرة  واحدة  قدام  كشف  العذرية  المهين  اللي  معروف  عنه  أنه  "  كشف بنات  الليل " 
أنا  معاك   أن  الناس  سلبية  .. لازم  الناس  تنظم  أعتراض  جماعي  قوي  ضد  أجبارية  الفحوصات  علي  الأعضاء  التناسلية  .. لأن  الأجزاء  دي من  جسم  الأنسان  لها  حرمة  خاصة  و   لا  يجوز  أجبار  اي  حد  علي  كشفها  بدون  أرادته  الحرة  المستقلة  و  الا  أصبح  الموضوع  "  هتك  عرض  "  صريح  و  واضح 

أنا  أوجه  رسالة  لكل  الشباب  ... نظموا  أعتراض  جماعي  مهذب  علي  موضوع  الفحص  الطبي  الأجباري  علي  الأعضاء  التناسلية  لأن  الكنيسة  ماشية   في  الموضوع  ده  جامد  أوي  و  كل  شوية  بنسمع  عن  بلد  جديدة  بقت  بتعمل  الفحص  الطبي  أجباري  و  خلوا  بالكم   أن  دي  خطوة  أولي  هييجي  بعدها  بسنين  خطوة  ثانية  و  هي  تعميم   كشف  العذرية  و  كشف  القدرة  الجنسية  بهدف  محاربة  موضوع  بطلان  الزواج  ... بس  لازم  الناس  يتم  تجهيزها  نفسياً  الأول  أنه  هيبقي  فيه  فحص  طبي  أجباري  قبل  ما  الفحص  ده   يدخل  فيه  جزئيات  شديدة  أوي  .
و  ده  جرس  أنذار  ليكم  !!!


----------



## kambala (14 مايو 2009)

:p30:
للكبار فقط !! 

هذه الرسالة تحتوي علي كلام محرج بعض الشيئ .. و لكنه لابد أن يناقش لأهميته الشديدة ... و قبل ما تزعلوا مني و تقولوا لي : أنت أزاي تكتب كلام زي ده .. ده كلام " خادش للحياء " 
أفتكروا الأول أنكم تلقوا نظرة علي المشاركة الأصلية التي توضح 
جزئيات الفحص و أفتكروا كمان أنه هناك كنائس تنفذ ذلك ..
فاذا كان الكلام علي الشاشة خادش للحياء .. يبقي التنفيذ نسميه أيه ؟!

أرجو من أدارة الموقع عدم حذف أي شيئ من هذه المشاركة 

نموذج متطرف لجزئية منجزئيات الفحص الطبي قبل الزواج " كشف العذرية " 


ما هو " كشف العذرية " ؟!
هو فحص يهدف للكشف عن سلامة غشاء البكارة لدي الفتاه

لماذا يجري هذا الكشف في بعض الأماكن؟!
يعتبر أنعدام العذرية سبب من أسباب بطلان الزواج حيث يحق للرجل طلب بطلان الزواج في حالة عدم عذرية زوجته بشرط عدم حدوث ممارسة زوجية و أبتعاده عنها فورأكتشافه لذلك و التقدم بشكوي فورية .
أنعدام العذرية يجيز البطلان و لايلزمه . يحق للزوج أن يتنازل عن حقه في حاله ثقته في أخلاقيات زوجته و ذلك لأنه هناك أسباب أخري - لا تتعلق بممارسة الجنس - تتسبب في تمزق الغشاء و ذلك في حالات قليلة .

هل هناك ابراشيات تجري " كشف عذرية " للفتيات كجزءمن الفحص الطبي قبل الزواج ؟!
نعم ... طبقاً لما أعرفه .. هناك أبراشيتين تجري هذا الفحص بصورة أجبارية غير قابلة للنقاش ...
أحداهما في الجنوب و الأخري في الشرق .
و لكن للأمانة التامة فأنني غير متأكد .. هل يجري ذلك بعلم الأساقفة و بأمرمباشر منهم أم أنه تعنت من الأطباء المسئولون
عن الفحص ..


فين الغلط في كده ؟!! 
1)من المفترض بديهياً جداً أن الفتاه عذراء بدون أجراء هذا الفحص المهين لذا فأن أجراء هذا الفحص بصورة أجبارية يتعارض مع المحبة التي لا تظن السوء والديانة المسيحية معروفة بأنها ديانة الطهارة و التعفف و التسامي عن التفكير في هذهالأمور بصورة مبالغ فيها بالأضافة الي أن هذا الفحص معروف عنه أنه يجري لمن تضبط فيوضع مخل بالآداب العامة فهو " كشف بنات الليل "
في دول معينة مما لا يليق ببنات العذراء مريم و بنات ملك الملوك و رب الأرباب يسوع المسيح له المجد .


2)فحص العذرية هو فحص أخلاقي وليس فحصاً طبياً علي الأطلاق حيث أن الطب قد أثبت بصورة قاطعة أن غشاء البكارة ليس
دليلاً علي عفة الفتاه علي الأطلاق للأسباب التالية :
أولاً : أمكانية تمزق الغشاء لأسباب لا تتعلق بممارسة الجنس .. مثل : ممارسةرياضة عنيفة مثل ركوب الخيل حيث يمكن أن يحدث " مط " للغشاء .. شلوت قوي للغاية .. حادث سيارة عنيف جداً
.. عملية جراحية لأزالة " خراج " في منطقة حساسةللغاية .
مما يدل علي أن تمزق الغشاء ليس دليلاً عليالأطلاق علي عدم عفة الفتاه .
ثانياً : يمكن للفتاه القيام بممارسات جنسية أخري مع توخي الحذر .
ثالثاً : وجود عمليات ترقيع لغشاءالبكارة يستحيل أكتشافها بواسطة أي طبيب حيث يتم خياطة الأجزاء الممزقة من الغشاءبأسلوب طبي محترف للغاية و بأستخدام خيوط جراحية تذوب في الجسم بعد فترة و أحياناًيتم تصنيع
غشاء جديد تماماً من مواد طبيةخاصة
رابعاً : أنه من المعروف علمياً أن فحص العذرية فيحد ذاته يمكن أن يتسبب في فقدان العذرية و تمزق الغشاء .


3)كشف العذرية الأجباري هو فحص " مجرم دولياً " في حالة أجراؤه للفتاه بدون رغبتها الحرة المستقلة حيث يتم تصنيفه في القانون الدولي تحت بند التحرش الجنسي ..

كشف العذرية الأجباري يتناقض مع المبادئ الأساسية لحقوق الأنسان .. هذه المبادئ موجودة في عدد من المعاهدات الدولية ..
و من ضمن المعاهدات التي تحظر فحص العذرية :
the Universal Declaration of Human Rights (UDHR), 
the International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights (ICCPR)
the Convention on the Elimination of All Forms of Di***imination Against Women (CEDAW),
the Convention Against Torture and Other Cruel, Inhuman or Degrading Treatment or Punishment (CAT)
و حكومتنا موقعة علي المعاهدات دي - بحسب علمي - أي أن هذه المعاهدات و المواثيق لها قوة القانون الألزامي هنا في بلدنا .
ليه بقي فحص العذرية مجرم دولياً ؟! 
لأنه يتضمن أجبار الفتاه علي الكشف عن أكثر جزء حساس في جسمها كله بدون أرادتها مما يصنف " هتك عرض " 
لأنه فحص مهين و مذل للفتاه بدرجة كبيرة جداً حيث أنه فحص أخلاقي و ليس طبي
لأنه يتضمن تمييز غير عادل بين الجنسين حيث لا يمكن معرفة هل قام الرجل بممارسة الجنس من قبل أم لا
لأنه يتضمن ألم نفسي و تقليل من قدر المرأة
أيضاً فأن كلمة " أجباري " في حد ذاتها تتضمن " أجبار و أكراه " مما يتعارض مع أبسط حقوق الأنسان في الأختيار و أتخاذ
القرار بأرادته الحرة عندما يتعلق الأمر بجسده
و من قسوة هذا الفحص فأنه كان يتم أستعماله في سجون الدول في الماضي القريب لإذلال و تحطيم معنويات السجينات السياسيات
حيث يتم أحالة " السجينة " لمستشفي السجن و عمل فحص عذرية أجباري لها بدعوي أن ذلك لحمايتها من الأغتصاب بواسطة حراس
السجن الرجال حيث يفتح تحقيق للحراس في حالة فقدان عذرية أحدي السجينات ( و طبعاً ده لتبرير الأمر ) .. و ثارت السجينات و أرسلن شكاوي جماعية لمنظمات حقوق الأنسان التي أجبرت الحكومة علي وقفهذه الممارسة
الهمجية و تجريمها في القانون المحلي لتلك الدولةو محاكمة الضباط المسئولون عن تلك المهزلة .
أول ما تبحثوا علي الأنترنت هتعرفوا أسم الدولة علي طول .


4)أن " كشف العذرية " هو ممارسةدنيئة و حقيرة و متخلفة لم يعرفها التاريخ حتي في أكثر القرون تخلفاً و هي القرونالوسطي و الحديث عنه الآن في القرن ال 21 هو أمر لا يليق بكنيستنا - اللي المفروضأنها عظيمة - .
أن الوثنيين ( الهندوس و البوذيين ) و الملحدين ( الذين لا يؤمنون بوجود الله أصلاً ) لا يفعلون هذا الأمر .
!! 



عندي شوية تساؤلات :
1) أزاي فيه كنائس تعمل كده ؟! و فين غيرتنا أحنا علي أسم و سمعةكنيسة المسيح ؟!
2( فين غيرة البنات علي حرمة أجسادهن و علي كرامتهن؟!
3) فين غيرة " الرجالة " علي أجسام أخواتهن و خطيبتهن و أقاربهن ؟! 
4) فين غيرة " الناس المحترمة اللي في الكنبيسة " علي أسم و سمعةالكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية ؟!
5)فين غيرة الخدام و الكهنة و الأساقفة علي سمعة الكنيسة ؟! حيث أنه من الوارد جداً أن يقوم أي شخص بالشكوي الي منظمات حقوق الأنسان .. و الباباشنودة الثالث شخصية معروفة عالمياً ..
هيبقي منظره أيه لو الموضوع أتعرف؟!
6)أين ذكاء الناس في مواجهة عمليات " التسخين " المقصودة التي تهدف لدفع البنات للفحص رغماً عنهن ؟!
و من ضمن أساليب التسخين أنه عندما تعترض الفتاه علي الفحص يقال لها ..
" و أنتي يا بنتي معترضة ليه علي الفحص ؟!! أنتيخايفة من حاجة ؟! "
" و لما أنتي مؤدبة و أخلاقك كويسة .. مش عايزةتروحي تكشفي ليه ؟! "
هذا الكلام في حد ذاته مهين و يتضمن " لوي ذراع " لأن الهدف منه هو أحراج البنت و و ضعها في موقف المتهمة التي يتوجب عليها أثبات برائتها بالخضوع للفحص !!!
لازم الناس تبقي واثقة في نفسها أكثر من كده و لاتستجيب لهذه الأساليب الدنيئة لأن البنت المحترمة مش محتاجة تثبت برائتها قدام أيحد ..
7)أين معرفة الرجال بحقوقهن ؟! أن عذرية خطيبتك هو أمر يخصك وحدك لأن القانون يجيز البطلان و لا يلزم البطلان فاذا كنت غيوراً علي كرامة و حرمه جسد خطيبتك و كنت رافضاً لأن تتعرض خطيبتك لفحص
عذرية فان من حقك التنازل عن هذه الجزئية في الفحص و لا يحق للكنيسة رفض تنازلك .


أتمني أنكم تكونوا أستفدتم من الموضوع .. و أتمنيأنكم ما تكونوش سلبيين ... لو فيه حد قرأ المشاركة دي
و كان يعرف أن الفحص ده بيتعمل في مكان معين أرجو أنه يرسل شكوي مباشرة اليالقيادات الكنسية الكبري
.. ما تتكلموش مع الكهنة في بلادكم لأن الكهنة مافيش حاجه في أيديهم .. أرسلوا شكاوي مباشرة تعبر عن آرائكم بأختصار و بأسلوب مهذب الي كبار رجال الكنيسة مثل قداسة البابا شنودة
( و لكن لكثرة مسئولياته فان أحتمال وصول الشكوي له ضعيف ) نيافة الأنبابيشوي سكرتير المجمع المقدس ... نيافة الأنبا يؤانس سكرتير قداسة البابا شنودة
نيافة الأنبا موسي أسقف الشباب ... نيافة الأنبا روفائيل أسقف كنائس وسطالقاهرة .....

و خلوا بالكم من حاجة مهمة .. حتي لو بلدك النهاردة ما فيهاش " كشف عذرية " للبنات .. ممكن أوي
بكره يبقي فيها !!!


----------



## kambala (14 مايو 2009)

أعتذار  واجب  ..
ليست  المشاركة   الأصلية  علي  هذا  المنتدي  هي  التي  تحتوي  علي  جزئية  "  فحص  غشاء  البكارة "  و  أنما  مشاركات  علي  منتديات أخري  .. أعتذر  لأني  "  أتلخبتت "
Sorry i got confued !


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 مايو 2009)

*عذرا لتدخلى ولكن حضرتك بتطلب مننا الاعتراض على أيه بالظبط ؟؟
عاوزنا نبعت للكنيسه وللاساقفه  لنعترض على شروط تصاريح الزواج  لانها  مهينه وما المهين فى هذا النوع من الكشف يا دكتور ..لو كانت الاسر المسيحيه فى بلادنا تراها معيبه أو مهينه كما تصفها أنت كانوا أول المعترضين على هذه الخطوه ..أنا ذهبت مع صديقات كثيرات للكشف لاخذ التصاريح ولم تعترض اى فتاه   من عرضها على طبيبه مختصه .
لا أعرف اذا كانت كل الطوائف المسيحيه تطلب مثل هذا الاجراء أم لا ولكننى لا أرى داعى لاى اعتراض ولا أرى داعى لدعوتك التى اراها غريبه ولا أفهم  ما الفائده من وراءها !!!!
 نحترم وجهة نظرك ولكن سامحنا لا يجوز لنا على صفحات هذا المنتدى أن نتناقش فى أمور وقرارات تخص الكنيسه بأسلوب يصل للتحريض الواضح والصريح .
يغلق وللمشرف حق التصر ف بالحذف أو بابقاء الموضوع مغلقاً   *


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 مايو 2009)

*لو اراد مشرف القسم فتح الموضوع وتنقيته من مشاركات الاخ kambala الخارجه عن الموضوع لا مانع لدى*


----------

